# Good vets in Ohio to do OFA x-rays?



## ross4545 (Jul 9, 2013)

My vet is mediocre at best when it comes to this. I would like to find someone who does these x-rays on a regular basis. I would prefer not to put her under for the x-rays. I would be willing to travel all over Ohio for the right vet. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Up near Cleveland - Dr. Hutchinson....Northridge Animal Hospital...they have done a couple of mine and they are always done RIGHT!!!! He will review films with you and he is usually right on about the rating. I think they slightly sedate, but not under totally

Lee


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I second North Ridge Animal Hospital. They are in Madison, Ohio which is about an hour east of Cleveland.


----------



## ross4545 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you both for the suggestion I will defiantly look into them. A good x-ray done correctly is worth the drive.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think Dr. Hutchison is out of Animal Clinic Northview in North Ridgeville. I have used him, he is good. 

North Ridge Animal Hospital in Madison, I think is Dr. Falkner. Last time I inquired, they were not doing OFAs anymore due to their x-ray capability.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ross, where in OH are you located?

I'm in Western PA and go to a vet in Delmont. Reasonably priced, got BEAUTIFUL films. Dog went OFA excellent


----------



## ross4545 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm located in Columbus but I am willing to drive the distance for a vet that knows how to film them. Thanks for the suggestions. Has anyone heard of a doctor in Troy Ohio that does them?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Last OFAs I did, East Suburban in Murraysville....vet there who is a GSD breeder....I used Hutchinson for OFAs before that....

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

ross4545 said:


> Thank you both for the suggestion I will defiantly look into them. A good x-ray done correctly is worth the drive.


That is an understandment. 

We use an excellent vet that is one of the best in positioning. We drive to get to her. Her hip xrays are straight, knees straight forward and correct. Elbows are positioned correctly and not hyper extended, like a lot of vets do.

Even if she does a quick shot for prelims or just FYI, she does it just as if the xrays were giong into OFA or to Germany. That is professional

I have seen posted examples prelims or just FYI shots that are fuzzy, off kilter and postioning is all over the board. 

Multiple people in our area had to have new ones done at our vet, due to their vet's bad positioning, as well as blurry.


----------



## SandyandEllie (Sep 12, 2013)

ross4545 said:


> Thank you both for the suggestion I will defiantly look into them. A good x-ray done correctly is worth the drive.


I'm wondering where you ended up going for your xray and if you were pleased. I live just east of Columbus and have a 5 1/2 month old GSD. I am concerned about her hips and when the time comes, I want to feel confident in where I have hers done.


----------

